# Help Me Choose A Breed (listed suggestons)



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, let me start by saying I am now, and have always been a dog lover. I have had dogs all my life, most I have adopted and found new homes for, a passion I spent my teens and early 20's doing. I now have only one dog, a rescue. I love him. 

I've had my current dog for about three years, he looks to be a terrier mix of some kind, though I cant be sure, nothing is known of where he came form (I got him as a puppy, from a shelter). Now though, I am moving and plan to leave him with my family because he is used to them and loves our home, I know he will be happy and safe there.

So, I want a dog to have in my new location, I know some things about various breeds, but like I said, I have always just adopted/rescued. Now however, I want a actual breed. I want to know what to expect and make sure the dog will be happy in my life.

____

*Here's what is important to me.*

-Minimal to no shedding
-Smart, smart, smart.
-Obedient
-House trainable
-Energetic (I like to jog)
-Loyal
-Minimal to no barking (only when necessary)

____

The dog will need to do well indoors. I also want the dog to be able to jog with me, without a leash and not get too distracted, though I don't mind training at first. I kind of feel bad for saying it, but I want a dog that looks great too. I have never cared before and always been the guy who took whatever dog needed a home regardless of looks or anything, but I do, I just want a great dog... 

I like "terrier" sized dogs as I think it would work best for me. I have had much experience training dogs, so thats not really an issue, but I do want him to be smart on his own.
____

*Here are the breeds I am considering.*

-Miniature Schnauzer
-Norwich Terrier
-Scottish Terrier
-Welsh Terrier 
-Sealyham Terrier
-Skye Terrier 
____

Those are just the ones that come to mind, so if anyone has other suggestions please feel free to enlighten me. I just want a great looking smart dog that I wont get fur everywhere.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

terrier work before the advent of special collars for locating the dogs underground, _required_ barking. so terrier breeders tended to favor dogs that would bark.

smart and obedient dont exactly go together. in reality the smartest dogs are often the most difficult to handle. 

just a couple of things you maybe should consider.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> terrier work before the advent of special collars for locating the dogs underground, required barking. so terrier breeders tended to favor dogs that would bark.


I really don't understand what you are saying here. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

brody8898 said:


> I really don't understand what you are saying here. Thanks for the reply though.


terriers tend to be barky. it's part of what they were bred for. it can be trained..but it's a training thing for them to not be barky..you are less likely to get a non vocal terrier who is non vocal by natural inclination.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I wouldn't ask a Scottie or Skye to go jogging, they're too low and heavy to really keep it up.

I do think a Miniature Schnauzer would be a good fit. Smart and trainable, but I wouldn't call them obedient. They only bark when nesessary. There's just... a lot of things that need barking at.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not a terrier person, but I've heard that they tend to be very independent and not so loyal and biddable. 

What about a Mini Poodle?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> There's just... a lot of things that need barking at.


the terrier mantra.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, I am thinking the Miniature Schnauzer at this point. I'm gonna keep looking through.

Sorry for the double post, but the one I left out was Kerry Blue Terrier. Any thoughts on that breed?


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Mini Schauzers are good dogs. Poodles can be too, though not my personal preference. I've known several people who have great companion poodles though. These two breeds in particular can make great pets.

I am also not a terrier person. Terriers were bred to go into holes. They would have needed to bark to alert their handlers. And I've never met one that doesn't bark. 

The problem that you're going to run into is that smart dogs aren't always the most biddable dogs. This is one of the reasons that I chose a Rottie. Our breed is very smart, but can be difficult to handle because they have a mind of their own. I wanted that mind of her own because that's what I think makes for a good guardian dog. I want her to know I'm in danger before I do.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Another thing to think about is that terriers were bred to hunt, and thus they have a lot of prey drive for small fuzzy things. My dog has good recall in general when we're outside, but I don't take her out without a leash because if a squirrel or groundhog or rabbit or other creature showed up, she'd be after it with no thoughts about me or her own safety. I know you mentioned wanting to be off leash, so if that means in a non fenced area you are going to be doing a ton of recall training with distractions. It's generally hard to break habits that were bred into them, so be prepared for some work in this area. ...or, just keep him/her on a leash in unfenced areas.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have grown up with terriers, and none barked unless there was someone at the door.

I can highly reccommend an Australian Terrier. They're smart, incredibly healthy, tough dogs. They're happpy to run around, and just as happy to sleep on the couch.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't mind the barking if someone is at the door or if there is actually something to bark at. What I meant by that was a Chiuaua really, that is one breed of dog I cannot stand, they never shut up.

I hadn't considered the Australlian Terrier, thanks. I will research him tonight.


----------



## kris83fish01 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am extremely biased, but I would recommend a Boston Terrier. I am the type of person that when I don't have a dog, I always say "there is a hole in my heart where my dog should be". That being said, I was in your same situation years ago. I had an Australian Terrier that I LOVED. However, he barked all the time!!! haha He was an awesome dog, but the barking drove me crazy sometimes. He definitely was very protective of the house. Even when it was a vicious leaf blowing at the house he would warn us lol. So when he passed, and I was ready for another dog, I wanted to make sure I got a dog that I could train to minimize the barking.... which is where my Boston came in. 

Here is what I got with my Boston:
Minimal barking - That training took 2 days and a few little squirts from a water bottle. She barks maybe once a month and she gets embarrassed cuz it sounds funny lol
Easy crate training - I think the breed might naturally like their "beds" because she was very easy to crate train.
Portable - my Boston is on the small size (14 lbs) but the usually don't get any bigger than 25 lbs
Loyalty - she know that I am her mom... her grandmother (my mom) gets jealous that her "granddog" loves me more haha
Very easy to housetrain
Very smart - sometimes a little too smart
Minimal shedding
Energetic - she is definitely not overly energetic though. My only warning to you is that the most I have walked her at one time is 3 miles. When we do that she is done for the day haha. I am not sure if that is a breed thing, or if its just because the walks I take her on are usually a mile at the most.

I have heard that owners of Bostons are forever Boston owners. That would be me. Sofie is my first Boston, and I would definitely get another one someday.

Good luck in your dog search!!!! I'm sure whatever dog you choose will be a very lucky dog!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

One more thing - Australian Terriers have almost no shedding. Other than having to get his nails trimmed by a professional (since none of us wanted to hurt him by accident) his grooming needs were minimal. Just a brush once a week, a bath every so often, and an occasional trim (done with a baby scissor at home).


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyday Miracles said:


> The problem that you're going to run into is that smart dogs aren't always the most biddable dogs. This is one of the reasons that I chose a Rottie. Our breed is very smart, but can be difficult to handle because they have a mind of their own. I wanted that mind of her own because that's what I think makes for a good guardian dog. I want her to know I'm in danger before I do.


I agree with the fact that smart dogs are not always biddable. Have you considered a collie or shephard? Our mini aussie is very intelligent and highly biddable. She learned shake in 1 day, sit over another day and took two days to learn stay. She was fairly easy to house break and doesn't bark. She loves people and is high energy but compact in size. She has all the aussie features however only weighs 18 pounds. She is high energy and seeks to please. I rarely use treats to train her as she will work for attention.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

brody8898 said:


> Yea, I am thinking the Miniature Schnauzer at this point. I'm gonna keep looking through.
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but the one I left out was Kerry Blue Terrier. Any thoughts on that breed?


no on the Kerry Blue. they are one of the more stubborn and obstinate of the terriers...and a bit..tempermental. They are great dogs but if you want a easily trained dog..id be a little wary of the Kerry Blue. if you havent noticed..im _thoroughly_ a terrier person. I love terrier breeds above all else but many of the terrier breeds do well with a certain type of person. Terriers tend to be a bit bullheaded and tenacious. You kind of have to be bullheaded and tenacious to be a dog that will go up against an opponent 5 times your size in a pitch black tunnel. Good terrier owners tend to be people that dont back down from a challenge and can be firm but fair as well as people who dont get frustrated too easily.

terriers are also diggers btw. most of the terriers i know..their owner's yards look like a WW2 minefield. Gardening or having a really nice lawn with a terrier can be...difficult lol. that may be something else you'd want to take into consideration.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

How about a poodle? If you don't do a show cut, they don't have to look "foofy". They're great, smart dogs and happy to do anything with their people.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I agree with the fact that smart dogs are not always biddable. Have you considered a collie or shephard?


He wants a breed that has minimal shedding, and that is not the Collie and DEFINITELY not the Shepherd.


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't know about your breed bans in your area, but you can find some small staffy's that will run for days, be loyal til death and really do have more brains then brawn. There are also way too many in shelters.

Kai


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

kris83fish01 said:


> I am extremely biased, but I would recommend a Boston Terrier. I am the type of person that when I don't have a dog, I always say "there is a hole in my heart where my dog should be". That being said, I was in your same situation years ago. I had an Australian Terrier that I LOVED. However, he barked all the time!!! haha He was an awesome dog, but the barking drove me crazy sometimes. He definitely was very protective of the house. Even when it was a vicious leaf blowing at the house he would warn us lol. So when he passed, and I was ready for another dog, I wanted to make sure I got a dog that I could train to minimize the barking.... which is where my Boston came in.
> 
> Here is what I got with my Boston:
> Minimal barking - That training took 2 days and a few little squirts from a water bottle. She barks maybe once a month and she gets embarrassed cuz it sounds funny lol
> ...


I am Boston Terrier Biased too but they are exercise intolerant... They have everything else on the list and what you said is true once you own a Boston you always have to have one  ...

You may want to look into the Poodle Breed ...I have a Standard Poodle and he is all of the above on your list (and you don't have to get them a foo-foo cut if you don't want to) They are a breed I have fallen in love with...Just make sure you find an good breeder


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Don't know about your breed bans in your area, but you can find some small staffy's that will run for days, be loyal til death and really do have more brains then brawn. There are also way too many in shelters.


I don't know what breed you are speaking of here.
____

And to all the Poodle people. All the poodles I've known are loud and mean, and they just look like dogs a 14 year old girl would have haha. However, I don't know much about the types of Poodles there are, can anyne shed light on that for me?
____



> no on the Kerry Blue. they are one of the more stubborn and obstinate of the terriers...and a bit..tempermental.


I am a very good trainer so I don't mind the stubborn part, I actually kind of like it, lol. It's one of the reasons I added Scottish Terriers to the list. I know they sometimes go so far as to feel "superior" to the owner.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

brody8898 said:


> And to all the Poodle people. All the poodles I've known are loud and mean, and they just look like dogs a 14 year old girl would have haha. However, I don't know much about the types of Poodles there are, can anyne shed light on that for me?


No none of the standard poodle that I have met are "Loud and mean" LOL my is a gentle puppy  

Here is somemore breed info

The Standard Poodle is a medium to large-sized dog. When groomed to show dog standards the body is meant to give off a square appearance. It has approximately the same length as the height at the withers. The skull is moderately rounded with a slight but definite stop. It has a long, straight muzzle. The dark, oval shaped eyes are set somewhat far apart and are black or brown. The ears hang close to the head and are long and flat. Both the front and back legs are in proportion with the size of the dog. The topline is level. The tail is set and carried high. It is sometimes docked to half it's length or less to make the dog look more balanced. Dewclaws may be removed. The oval shaped feet are rather small and the toes are arched. The coat is either curly or corded. It comes in all solid colors including black, blue, silver, gray, cream, apricot, red, white, brown, or cafe-au-lait. While it does not make the written show standard, some breeders are breeding parti-colored poodles. See grooming for different types of poodle clips.

Temperament


The Standard Poodle is proud, graceful, noble and good-natured. Enjoyable and cheerful. This highly intelligent dog is one of the most trainable breeds. Some can be trained to hunt. The Standard Poodle is generally lower energy and often calmer than the smaller varieties of Poodles, but will become high strung if you do not give them the proper amount and type of exercise. They are sensitive to the tone of one's voice and will not listen if they sense that they are stronger minded than their owner, however they will also not respond well to harsh discipline. Owners need to be calm, yet possess an air of natural authority. They are not the type of dog to live outside in a kennel, as they enjoy being with their owners and dislike being alone. They are generally friendly toward strangers, and are excellent with children. The Standard Poodle is good with other dogs. Some can make good guard dogs. Make sure you are this dog's firm, consistent, confident pack leader, providing daily pack walks to avoid separation anxiety and other unwanted behavior issues.

Height, Weight


Height: 15 (38cm) or more.
Weight: Dogs 45-70 pounds (20-32kg.) Bitches 45-60 pounds (20-27kg.)

The sizes of the official AKC recognized Poodle breeds are determined by height, not by the weight. The Standard Poodle is over 15 inches at the highest point of the shoulders. Standard Poodles which are 15 inches or less cannot compete in the AKC show ring as a Standard Poodle.

Health Problems


A long-lived breed, Poodles are, nevertheless, subject to many genetic diseases. Runny eyes, cataracts and progressive retinal atrophy, which may cause blindness. Allergies and skin conditions are common, possibly due to unskilled use of clippers or allergies to shampoo and/or color reinforcer. Hip dysplasia and ear infections are also common. They are prone to Von Willebrand's Disease. Brown Poodles tend to become prematurely gray. Prone to bloat, so it is wise to feed your Standard 2-3 small meals a day, rather then one large one.

Living Conditions
If given enough exercise, Standard Poodles are relatively inactive indoors. They will be okay in an apartment if they are sufficiently exercised. A small yard will suffice.

Exercise
The Standard Poodle needs to be taken on a daily walk. Although they adore water and love to go for walks, Poodles are not demanding as far as exercise goes, so long as they get their walk in. They however, will keep in better spirits and be fitter if given regular opportunities to run and play off the leash in a safe area. The Standard retains its sporting instincts, has great stamina, and needs more activity than the smaller varieties.

Life Expectancy
About 12-15 or more years.

Grooming
Extensive grooming is needed if the dog is to be shown. Poodles must be bathed regularly and clipped every six to eight weeks. Clean and check the ears frequently for wax or mites or infection and pull out hairs growing inside the ear canal. The teeth need regular scaling. Since the coat does not shed it needs to be clipped. There are several different types of poodle clips. The most common for pet owners is an easy care clip called a "pet clip", "puppy clip" or "lamb clip" where the coat is cut short all over the body. Popular show clips are the English saddle and the Continental clip where the rear half of the body is shaved, bracelets are left around the ankles, and pom-poms are left on the tails and hips. The AKC standard allows for a dog under a year old to be shown in a show style puppy clip which has special requirements such as a pom-pom on the end of the tail. Other clip styles are the modified continental clip, town and country clip, kennel or utility clip, summer clip, and the Miami of bikini clip. Poodles shed little to no hair and are good for allergy sufferers.
Origin
The Poodle has been known throughout Western Europe for at least 400 years and are depicted in 15th century paintings and in bas-reliefs from the 1st century. The subject is controversial of where the dog was officially developed and no one really knows the breeds true country of origin. France has taken a claim on the origin, but the AKC gives the honor to the Germans where they say it was used as a water retrieval dog. Other claims have been Denmark, or the ancient Piedmont. What is certain is that the dog was a descendant of the now extinct French Water Dog, the Barbet and possibly the Hungarian Water Hound. The name "Poodle" most likely came out of the German word "Pudel," which means "one who plays in water". The "Poodle clip" was designed by hunters to help the dogs swim more efficiently. They would leave hair on the leg joints to protect them from extreme cold and sharp reeds. The hunters in Germany and France used the Poodle as a gun dog and as a retriever of waterfowl and to sniff out truffles laying underground in the woods. The French started using the breed as a circus performer because of the dog's high intelligence and trainability. The breed became very popular in France, which led to the common name "French Poodle", but the French people actually called the breed the "Caniche," meaning "duck dog. The Toy and Miniature Poodle varieties were bred down from larger dogs, today known as Standard Poodles. In the 18th century smaller poodles became popular with royal people. The three official sizes are the Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodle. They are considered one breed and are judged by the same written standard but with different size requirements. Breeders are also breeding an in-between size called a Klein Poodle (Moyen Poodle) and a smaller Tea-Cup Poodle. Some of the Poodle's talents include: retrieving, agility, watchdog, competitive obedience, and performing tricks.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. I looked a bit about them and read what you've written, but I still don't think I could get past the Poodle's looks. It just doesn't seem like a "guy" dog to me. That may be shallow, I know, but I can't help it. I am just a dog lover and know that I will get attached to whatever dog I choose and don't want it to be a poodle really.

I also forgot to mention about the Boston Terrier suggestions. I like that breed actually and have found homes for quite a few, it's one I didn't list but am considering. For some reason though, something has always held me back about thinking I would want to own one as a permanent pet. I'm not sure why.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Bostons cannot tolerate hot weather (they don't "do" humidity) or cold weather well they are not big on exercise..They are gassy LOL ... I will always have 1 in my home though.. i used to breed and show them I love my bostons but I love my poodles too


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, thanks, forgot to mention that. I live the southeastern U.S. it gets very hot and humid in the summer, and cold in the winter. I dont mind the dog sleeping inside and spending time inside too, but it must be bale to spend time outside with me also. I like to walk/jog and usually do so regarless of temperature.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Best idea for you find a dog show or breed club and visit them tell them about you and what you are looking for they will honestly tell you (if they love the breed) if you would be a good home for the breed..That way you see adult dogs,puppies ect and can see how the different breeds act in person always ask what are the good points and bad points of the breed (if they tell you there are no bad points they are lieing, every breed has issues or faults)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> I don't know what breed you are speaking of here.


Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

they shed. a lot.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Won't work for me then. I can't have lots of shedding.


----------



## kris83fish01 (Feb 16, 2011)

OOhhh yeah.... haha you might not want a Boston then. You might exercise it to death (just kidding!). I live in the Boston area, so it never really gets too hot... sometimes humid but its not that bad. Also, they ARE gassy as stated above! lol Well, since I'm a Boston addict I am outta suggestions.... good luck in your search!


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys, any thoughts on the Affenpinscher?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure you can find a breed that doesn't shed. Minimally shedding maybe. My aussie's shedding is minimal. Okay well it might be more but I also have a Siberian Husky so maybe it seems minimal next to a Siberian...
But I don't seem to notice the aussie's hair...I'm not sure you are going to be able to meet everything on your list. You may have to compromise on a trait or two to find your perfect dog. Or maybe a mix between two breeds to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, I'm not dreaming of perfection, I know dogs are like people and each one is different. I'm just the type of guy who always asks people opinions, lol. I figured I'd ask the people who know...


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

I've read a lot of these threads, but I don't post much. But I'll make an exception this time. I'm not sure how many times people have come on looking for a breed recommendation, giving all of the information (great job BTW) only to find that possible the most perfect breed is quite likely the poodle, but shutting down because the dog "looks too girly". As an experiment I'm going to post a picture of a poodle and see if it really looks girly. I'm not saying that I expect this to change your mind, but I feel that all too often people hear poodle and think "white fluffy, shaved butt fru-fru dog"










and one in white...


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> I've read a lot of these threads, but I don't post much. But I'll make an exception this time. I'm not sure how many times people have come on looking for a breed recommendation, giving all of the information (great job BTW) only to find that possible the most perfect breed is quite likely the poodle, but shutting down because the dog "looks too girly". As an experiment I'm going to post a picture of a poodle and see if it really looks girly. I'm not saying that I expect this to change your mind, but I feel that all too often people hear poodle and think "white fluffy, shaved butt fru-fru dog"


I appreciate the post, especially in light of the fact you usually don't. 

The fact still remains though, that I just don't see myself owning a Poodle. After looking at the pictures you posted and searching the web for more photos I still just don't care for the natural look of a Poodle, I'm not sure if it's the "girly" thing or not, it may be the shape/face/fur type I don't know, but a Poodle just doesn't intrigue me.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Toblerone, thanks so much for posting what you did! I'm with you, it gets frustrating that so many people brush the idea of a standard poodle aside so quickly. Since it seemed like the OP had only been exposed to the show clip image of poodles I was going to find pictures like you did, luckily you saved me the time! They are amazing dogs, my standard is 10 and still has the energy of a two year old. He's ready to go when I'm ready to go and ready to lay around when that's what I want to do. His favorite thing in the world is being with me...buut he doesn't have any problems being left home alone either. He's the perfect balance of everything.

That being said, to the OP, I completely understand not being attracted to certain looks, there are dogs out there that I'm sure are great dogs but I just don't like the way they look (like some terriers). I'm glad that you were able to see a picture of poodles in sporting clips though, so you know they're not just girly show dogs. My dog is out there everyday being active, running around, and getting dirty. And standard poodles were originally hunting dogs (water retrievers).

Okay now that I've praised the standard poodle yet again I'll go back to lurking.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Portuguese Water Dog? Nonshedding, smart, active... A smaller but similar dog is the Barbet. They are a very rare breed in the US, though.

BTW, I've run into quite a few standard poodles out hiking with their people on the trails in my area. ( None of them had the show cut.) I'm always impressed with how tough they are, and how large the standards actually are.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, reading all of these replies about the Poodle makes me really wish I could consider them more strongly. It does make me feel a little bad, but I just don't want a Poodle. Its just, I know they may be great dogs, but I know there are also dogs that I would love to own that would also be a good fit for me.

Also, a standard Poodle would be too big for me I think.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> I am Boston Terrier Biased too but they are exercise intolerant... They have everything else on the list and what you said is true once you own a Boston you always have to have one  ...
> 
> You may want to look into the Poodle Breed ...I have a Standard Poodle and he is all of the above on your list (and you don't have to get them a foo-foo cut if you don't want to) They are a breed I have fallen in love with...Just make sure you find an good breeder


I wish you would tell my Boston that he is exercise intolerant LOL


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

LOL Pugmom Ive had some that were just go go go...but that was the exception  mostly they just wanted to hang out ..

Brody, like I said go to a show and or a breed club meeting...You may have to comprimise on your list in some areas Try to think about what is most important to you and also what you can live with or without...


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Brody, like I said go to a show and or a breed club meeting...You may have to comprimise on your list in some areas Try to think about what is most important to you and also what you can live with or without...


As for going to a show, I have never really had the opportunity before. As far as I know none have been near enough to me (small town) to attend. I am willing to compromise as much as I have to, I know I cant have everything.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

brody8898 said:


> Hey guys, any thoughts on the Affenpinscher?


Affenpinschers are tiny dogs (under 10 pounds). How big of a dog do you have in mind?

If you don't want shedding you're looking at a curly-haired or wire-haired dog. So you don't like curly hair. And most of the wire-haired dogs are terriers, who tend to be barky. Which trait is most important to you?


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't mind the smallness of a dog, actually I like large dogs too, it's just that I'm not sure how big my new home will be and don't want a monster running around, lol. As for curly hair, I don't mind it, I just don't like Poodles, but the more I think about it.... it might be something to do with their head/face/ears. Again, I'm not sure why, I just know I dont want one. 

In a perfect world I prefer soft hair over wire-hair, but I'm open to either. I just don't want lots of shedding.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

brody8898 said:


> Thanks. I looked a bit about them and read what you've written, but I still don't think I could get past the Poodle's looks. It just doesn't seem like a "guy" dog to me. That may be shallow, I know, but I can't help it. I am just a dog lover and know that I will get attached to whatever dog I choose and don't want it to be a poodle really.
> .


Considering they were bred for hunting, much like a lab or golden. they very much are a "manly" dog. Poodles are amazing dogs, amazing athletes, non shedding, Highly trainable, can get them cut in any style you could almost imagine (want a lion dog? A panda? a pony? get a poodle lol)


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know, OP, I feel that if you don't want a Poodle, then you don't want a Poodle. I don't like it when people try to change my views on something, so I totally understand why you're adamant about not wanting one. Not everybody has to agree on everything, so if you don't want one, you don't have to have one! I mean, I really don't like flat-faced breeds--no real reason other than I don't like their look... and maybe because of their heat dissipating problems, so I'll never get one.

Don't really have any input on what kind of dog you should get instead, but in general dogs that have fur that's non high maintenance (meaning needing to be clipped every 4-6 weeks like Schnauzers, Poodles, etc.) shed quite a bit. My Papillon is only 9lbs but his fur is absolutely EVERYWHERE. Long fur however, is easier to get off clothes/carpet etc. because they're not "pokey" and can easily be lifted with a lint roller. Short furs are usually "pokey" and so they can get stuck in between fabric and can be harder to remove.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Don't really have any input on what kind of dog you should get instead, but in general dogs that have fur that's non high maintenance (meaning needing to be clipped every 4-6 weeks like Schnauzers, Poodles, etc.) shed quite a bit. My Papillon is only 9lbs but his fur is absolutely EVERYWHERE. Long fur however, is easier to get off clothes/carpet etc. because they're not "pokey" and can easily be lifted with a lint roller. Short furs are usually "pokey" and so they can get stuck in between fabric and can be harder to remove.


i dunno...i found it to be the opposite. short fur is easier for me to get up..course i dont have carpet so it's just a matter of sweeping the floor occasionally and vaccuming the upholstery. Long hair gets stuck in the vaccuum cleaner and for some reason..everytime there's a long haired dog here...i somehow find hair in my food. 

i guess it maybe depends on your standard operating procedure and how your house is set up?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i dunno...i found it to be the opposite. short fur is easier for me to get up..course i dont have carpet so it's just a matter of sweeping the floor occasionally and vaccuming the upholstery. Long hair gets stuck in the vaccuum cleaner and for some reason..everytime there's a long haired dog here...i somehow find hair in my food.
> 
> i guess it maybe depends on your standard operating procedure and how your house is set up?


I guess it depends... I like long hair. I find it MUCH easier to deal with. Our lab and our GSD were much much much worse than our shelties and our papillons. The papillons are by far the easiest coats to maintain. They do shed but it's long and not weaving itself into everything. But I've never had a really smooth coated dog like a pit bull either. I just know I'd rather deal with long hair than stock type coats.

I can't do breeds that need to be professionally groomed though. Both the maintenance and then the texture is just not appealing to me at all.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I guess it depends... I like long hair. I find it MUCH easier to deal with. Our lab and our GSD were much much much worse than our shelties and our papillons. The papillons are by far the easiest coats to maintain. They do shed but it's long and not weaving itself into everything. But I've never had a really smooth coated dog like a pit bull either. I just know I'd rather deal with long hair than stock type coats.
> 
> I can't do breeds that need to be professionally groomed though. Both the maintenance and then the texture is just not appealing to me at all.


the vast majority of the shed hair in my house comes from cats too... you can tell by the color and texture of the hairs. i rarely find Bolo's sheddings around. like with Bolo, i brush her out with a curry on a regular basis and wipe her down and she while she sheds a fair amount..that little extra maintenance keeps it to practically nothing..

btw..i have too many cats...

and ditto on the pro grooming thing..for the exact same reasons.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> I don't know, OP, I feel that if you don't want a Poodle, then you don't want a Poodle. I don't like it when people try to change my views on something, so I totally understand why you're adamant about not wanting one. Not everybody has to agree on everything, so if you don't want one, you don't have to have one! I mean, I really don't like flat-faced breeds--no real reason other than I don't like their look... and maybe because of their heat dissipating problems, so I'll never get one.


Right. I just don't want a Poodle, no matter how smart or perfect for me they may be. I just will never get one.

At this point, I'm thinking the Kerry Blue Terrier or Miniature Schnauzer, though, I am leaning to the Kerry Blue.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What do you think about Standard Schnauzers? They're not quite as "terrier-ish" as minis, and are about the same size as Kerry Blue Terriers.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, to be honest I've never thought about them much. In what ways do they differ other than size?


----------



## kris83fish01 (Feb 16, 2011)

So, I have been doing some research for you because I am trying to avoid actually working at work lol.... try this website. http://selectsmart.com/DOG/ It gives you a little quiz and tries to match a breed with what you want. I did it a few times for myself... its kind of interesting.... Ok back to work for me! haha


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I've never actually met a Standard. But they're in the Working Group and Minis are in the Terrier Group (they originated as a Standard bred to an Affenpinscher). A Standard has more of the Working dog temperment. I do know that my grandpa's mini thought everything needed to be barked at, LOL. Probably a training issue, but if you didn't want a barky dog I don't know if a Miniature would be the best choice.


----------



## kris83fish01 (Feb 16, 2011)

And on a random note I keep seeing things about Poodles, and I must say I'm kind of impressed. I have never been partial to poodles, I usually like the short coat/beefy kind of dogs (Bostons, Frenchies, Bulldogs, Boxers... you get the picture). So I have to say good job to the Poodle advocates... I wouldn't have checked them out without your suggestions... and I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Well, I've never actually met a Standard. But they're in the Working Group and Minis are in the Terrier Group (they originated as a Standard bred to an Affenpinscher). A Standard has more of the Working dog temperment. I do know that my grandpa's mini thought everything needed to be barked at, LOL. Probably a training issue, but if you didn't want a barky dog I don't know if a Miniature would be the best choice.


or a kerry blue. seriously. no offense intended Op..but it seems like all your choices are terriers and almost all your desired characteristics are not generally speaking, congruent with terrier breeds.

My neighbor's kerry is a bastard. i say that with respect but that dog is probably the meanest dog ive ever met to anyone who is not his owner. with John, Draco is quite the ham...but he will try to take your hand off if you so much as look at him and are not John or someone that John is actively cuing to be nice to. as in..he is not friendly unless under direct command of his owner while on leash. stubborn and obstinate as i said..


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am so confused now, lol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

brody8898 said:


> I am so confused now, lol.


Basically, you say you like terriers, but then when you say what personality traits you like/don't like, everything points to you NOT wanting a terrier. It's confusing for us, too!


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Basically, you say you like terriers, but then when you say what personality traits you like/don't like, everything points to you NOT wanting a terrier. It's confusing for us, too!


Right, lol. 
____

So, maybe a terrier isn't the right thing for me, thats why I came here, for information like this. Now, my new question; other than a Poodle, what do you guys recommend. I mean, I am cool with anything about the size of a Boxer, but nothing bigger.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, the thing is, other than terriers and Poodles (and Maltese and a few other tiny dogs), there aren't a lot of non-shedding dogs. Maybe a Portugese Water Dog. . .but they look a bit like Poodles. And Standard Schnauzers. Those are the only non-shedding, not-huge dogs I can think of who aren't terriers or Poodles. It's kind of tough with those parameters.

I would like to point out--whatever breed you get, make sure you meet a few dogs of that breed first. As many as possible, really. A breed might look perfect for you on paper, but you never really know until you've actually met some.


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

brody8898 said:


> *Here's what is important to me.*
> 
> -Minimal to no shedding
> -Smart, smart, smart.
> ...


Can you define the shedding part a bit more? Really no shedding limits the selection quite a bit, so maybe if you could be clearer in what you really want. For example, I personally don't really mind shedding, but would not like a dog that sheds like a German Shepherd Dog (aka lots and lots all the time) I do have two double coated breeds, one is a mixed whose fur is about an inch long and blows coat (ie sheds in heaps) only about twice a year. I find it is easily managed through brushing every other day. My second pup is a sheltie whose fur is longer and requires more maintance. I find that he needs brushing a little more than my other pup, but tends not to leave as much hair behind due to the nature of his coat which traps more of the dead hair. So if you could outline how much grooming (if any) you are willing to do this could help us find a breed that, while it may shed, could be managed to fit your life better. 

Either that or perhaps changing the off leash desire, obedient nature, and barking preferences to find a terrier. Its your call.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I dunno about terriers being running partners. My parents have a mini schnoodle they are runners he is very enteritides and everything you listed on your long list, however he hates to run long distances. I swear after a mile he will just lay down. Some of the shnuzer and terrier owners I have talk to is if you want a dog to walk etc get one of the dogs you listed but if you want a dog you can actually run with you have to be okay with the shedding part. My parents have a border collie and thats the dog they take running with thats in endurance dog. I got maggie the malamute because I wanted to run with her. I have a long distance runner and have been for years; I knew I would have to put up with the shedding. She doesn't really shed either. Excuse my spelling. I just wanted to post what I have seen.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Can you define the shedding part a bit more?


Sure. I'm basing it off of my current dog, again, I got him from a shelter and don't know what his breed is. He looks to be a Terrier mix, I'm thinking there is some Fox Terrier in him due to his overall look, however he is long and short, but thick too. Unlike the Rat Terrier I had throughout my chlldhood. He sheds ALL the time, his hair is soft, long and straight. My Rat Terrier had a close/short coat, like that of a Boston Terrier. 

My current dogs fur is about the length of my fingers (I'm 6'1 with big hands) and gets everywhere. 

I wouldn't mind a once a year "its all gonna fall off within a week" kinda thing, just not the heavy daily shedding I am currently dealing with. (he's looking at me through the door as I write this, I think he knows I'm bashing his fur, lol)
____



> -Minimal to no shedding
> -Smart, smart, smart.
> -Obedient
> -House trainable
> ...


Really, all of those things are flexible. I mean, I had no illusions of a "one of a kind perfection" those were just things I would like. My goal was to have people give them a quick look-over and recommend breeds that would fit a few, even if it meant trading off others.

Basically, I am a dog lover and could overlook anything if I had the dog, but since I am trying to choose I figured I could do a little talking, to give me an idea of what to shoot for. It's like the dog I have now, the day I went to adopt him I said "I just don't want a white dog, thats my only thing"

I'll let you all guess what color he is.
____

This is Alvin... (sorry for the quality, I just ran outside and snapped this pic, it's night here.)


----------

